# AMD Phenom x2 555 Black Edition Cores



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Hi

Recently got a AMD Phenom II X2 555 Black edition which runs at 3.2Ghz per core on a Dual Core CPU.

Now, after reading on the net that it can be 'unlocked' in the BIOs, i enabled the unleashing mode and to my suprise, Windows booted and showed a 4 core CPU, same as CPU-Z and many other programs. 

How are these extra 'cores' enabled? Are they proper cores or are they additional threads used on the CPU?

Anyone know any info on how this works?

Chris


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Many of AMD's 2 and 3 core cpu's are actually 4 core cpu's which did not meet spec for whatever reason. They cannot sell and guarantee these as a 4 core so AMD 'locks' the 'bad' core(s). Not all of the proc's can be unlocked such as yours. Many will show various symptoms such as boot failures and lockups after being unlocked. You happened to win the lottery. I'ld run a stress test such as Prime 95 for a few hours to be sure you are good to go.


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

So in general they are quad cores? With proper cores, if you understand where im coming from.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Correct. You have four 'proper' cores. Your cpu could be, as stated above, an 'out of spec' quad or. it could be a fully functional quad core but one which (for inventory/supply reasons) AMD decided to lock and sell as two core.


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Interesting. Sounds wierd they would do that. Sits nicely plodding along at 4 cores aswell. 45c temp on stock cooling.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

They will also just cut 2 cores on a perfectly good 4 core when they have to meet demand. So like gcavan said, "you happened to win the lottery".


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Thats awesome! if only it was the real lottery though!!! :smile:


----------

